
I bought rubysucks.com - echolima
Got frustrated with some gem dependency the other day (nokogiri (sp?)) and got fed up. Turns out the domain was open. Now, what to do with it. I have ideas, but they are mostly bad. Any thoughts out there?
======
MrBra
Since you're so opinionated, may I know for how long you worked with Ruby and
could you tell a few projects you used it for? Also, what programming language
is (or are) the one you feel is making you the most productive at the moment?

------
coolguy4
For now just redirect to python.org

~~~
sargas
Funny but mean.

------
sargas
So you're looking for something like:
[https://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks#Ruby_sucks_because](https://wiki.theory.org/YourLanguageSucks#Ruby_sucks_because)

This wiki is controversial to me, but sometimes useful.

